# Pnp 9/30



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Met my father and Sickdog at 8:30 AM and we were drifting the inlet by 9. Pop manned the helm as Bill and I worked our white Spro bucktails. Did three drifts and got 5 dinks.

Moved out to the spot hot spot and got nary a nibble. Noticed some guide boats and other ham and eggers way inside the creek fishing. "Huh?" must be were the spot are. That is where they were, we got our 20 spot and headed to the lighthouse.

About 15 boats anchored up and drifting near the lighthouse. We decided to drift and the current and the wind kept us from drifting too far. Caught several fish, nothing to brag about. FYI, half the fish were on bucktails again. Our hookup ratio for livelining was about 5 spot for 1 rock. Saw no blues or bird action (except over the chummers in the area) We were a bit off but all had a good time. Back at the marina at 1 PM to deal with the ball and chain.

One more weekend of this pattern then it's time to look for ther big ones.

Edit: DD, post them pics.

2nd Edit: since we finished so early, I went to PLO park for some beach casting...


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

The seas were rough that day my friend. 
Actually it was quite calm. We did score a few small rockfish at the mouth of the creek. 

At PointNoPoint Light we landed a few nice rockfish with bucktails and had a few screaming drags which landed us a few larger rocks.

All in all we had a pretty good outing for such a short trip.    

Thanks again LIP. 

Pictures coming...BTW...neither you nor the old man knows how to use a camera!

[email protected]#T!!! Left the camera at home will post tonite.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I didn't take any of the pics as I was busy keeping everyone rigged up or was fighting a fish meself.

FYI, that guy in the Grady we thought that had an anchor stuck in the rocks was actually in shock because he put a bucktail through his cheek...and someone on another boat jumped on his and got the thing out. Ouch.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Right On*

Matt, 
Nice report. I think youre on the money about switching over soon, pops and I are headed out Fri and will be slow trolling deep. Ive talked to some mates and theyve started and are limiting with fish up to 34 but most in the 24 to 28 range. We need to get both boats out on the same day and work together to slay em, See you out there!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*lip*

nice post man. i see you are still slaying them. you are a fish finding son of a gun man i swear  glad to see you guys had a good time and got on some fish. combatcatcher said they are getting bigger ones now so you know it wont be long before the behemoths get in.  almost forgot how was that flounder?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Combat and Man, looks to be real rough this weekend so I may be doing some beach fishing...


----------

